# Camera Mount



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have made my own camera mount that fastens to any 1-inch scope tube. With a rail, this is better: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/11/caldwell-pic-rail-smartphone-and-action-camera-mounts.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good idea I guess.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool idea, hope it catches on for you Glen!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's nothing of mine. Just something I found.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

The Caldwell mount is about $30 through Amazon. I don't think I would use it, but it certainly looks functional.


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

I use a garmin virb. The virb has a pretty limited amount of mounting options but it comes with gopro adapters. I found a gopro mount intended for bicycle handle bars that fits my scope pretty well, it will also mount to my shotgun barrel.







this is the best photo i have of it at yhe moment.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------

